

Show HN: Tractup, a site for startup idea attraction and discovering - FredBrach
http://www.tractup.com/

======
nclrhombre
I like the idea.

suggestion: your own vote should probably be given automatically to a site you
post. (or you shouldn't be able to vote your own ideas in the first place)

~~~
FredBrach
fixed=)

------
ColinWright
It would be nice to see some sort of explanation of what this does and/or is
about.

~~~
FredBrach
Ok

~~~
FredBrach
I've added some explainations. Thank you for your feedback!

------
ashleyw
Uh, why is it just a huge Flash app?

